# Rand molasses pancakes.



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Since I posted this on another site, I figured I'd post it here.

1 cup of flour
1 egg
2 tabble spoons melted butter ( or melted shorting, or veggie oil)
3/4 cup of milk.
1 tabble spoon of molasses( or brown surger)
3 tsp baking powder ( or 2 of cream of tarter 1 baking soda)
a pinch of salt
1/4 tsp vanila extract
pinch of fresh nutmeg.
1 oz rum

Mix all the dry, 

then either blend or whip the wet( the molasses needs to be broken down with brown surger just stir)


add the wet to the dry, stir. 

make sure you have your pan ready to go before you add the wet.


----------



## GoldieCrazie (Oct 2, 2010)

Thank you for sharing this. The recipe sounds delicious, I will have to try it out for breakfast in the morning!


----------

